# Dynamische Sprachumschaltung für Visu



## Daxgehtsteil (13 Januar 2010)

Hey Leude!

kann mir irgendjemand von euch anhand eines einfachen Beispiels die dynamische Sprachumschaltung und deren einrichtung mittels irgendwelchen xml- dateien erklären? hab da überhaupt keine vorkenntnisse und die statische sprachumschaltung ist doch sehr primitiv da sobald neue sprachelement in der visu hinzukommen die komplette textdatei für die statische sprachumschaltung neu geschrieben werden muss..

viele grüße André


----------



## Itus (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo 

Ich hab von Beckhoff Schweiz mal eine Präsentation erhalten, die den Einstieg beschreibt. Hoffe, dass dies weiterhilft. 
.....DIe dynamisch Umschaltung ist eine gute Sache, aber es ist ein wenig umständlich......

Gruss 
Itus


----------



## bonatus (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich versuch es mal. siehe Bild:

ich hoffe selbsterklärend...

gruß bonatus


----------



## shovelhead (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
also im InfoSys von TwinCAT ist das eigentlich auch ganz gut erklärt. Einfach als Suchbegriffe: "XML Datei für  dynamische Texte" eingeben, dort ist alles erklärt + ein Beispiel.


----------



## Daxgehtsteil (14 Januar 2010)

hallo an alle, vielen Dank für die wirklich nützlichen Tipps!
hab die Beschreibung im hilfesystem nun auch gefunden und wollte diese auch gerade posten.
Funktioniert auf jeden Fall einwandfrei!


----------



## van (21 Februar 2011)

Itus schrieb:


> Ich hab von Beckhoff Schweiz mal eine Präsentation erhalten, die den Einstieg beschreibt. Hoffe, dass dies weiterhilft.
> .....DIe dynamisch Umschaltung ist eine gute Sache, aber es ist ein wenig umständlich......s



hast du auch die in der Präsentation beschriebene Excel Datei??

Danke


----------



## Itus (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich hab eine Version vom Support erhalten und wurde gebeten, diese nicht publik zu machen. Da ich mich daran halte, empfehl ich dir, deinen Vertriebler anzufragen und ihn um das File zu bitten.
Bei mir kam das Ganze mit einem Beispielprogramm gezippt.

Danke fürs Verständnis.

Gruss
Itus


----------



## Lamfy (28 Januar 2013)

Funktioniert die dynamische Text umschaltung nicht in der webvisu ? Bin am verzweifeln.
alles nach der hilfe-anweisung eingestellt, aber in der webvisu tut sich nichts.

jemand da erfahrung?


----------



## Albion (24 April 2019)

Lamfy schrieb:


> Funktioniert die dynamische Text umschaltung nicht in der webvisu ?



an der Stelle hänge ich auch fest. Simuliert funktioniert es. Online nicht. Denke die XML fehlt oder so. Wobei die Bitmaps hoch geladen werden.

Weiß jemand Rat? Wo kann ich das nachlesen?


----------



## Daxgehtsteil (25 April 2019)

Albion schrieb:


> an der Stelle hänge ich auch fest. Simuliert funktioniert es. Online nicht. Denke die XML fehlt oder so. Wobei die Bitmaps hoch geladen werden.
> 
> Weiß jemand Rat? Wo kann ich das nachlesen?



Ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit den Hinweis vom Support bekommen, dass das nicht umgesetzt ist und auch nicht mehr im Backlog berrücksichtigt wird. Ich gehe davon aus, dass mit TC3 HMI kein Aufwand mehr in die alte und doch recht primitive Visualisierung gesteckt wird. Würde dir das auf jeden Fall empfehlen, direkt auf die neue Visualisierung umzusteigen. Hier funktioniert auch die Sprachumschaltung einwandfrei.


----------



## Albion (3 Mai 2019)

Daxgehtsteil schrieb:


> Ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit den Hinweis vom Support bekommen, dass das nicht umgesetzt ist ., dass mit TC3 HMI kein Aufwand mehr in die alte und doch recht primitive Visualisierung gesteckt wird. Würde dir das auf jeden Fall empfehlen, direkt auf die neue Visualisierung umzusteigen. Hier funktioniert auch die Sprachumschaltung einwandfrei.



bei Wago habe ich es nun zum Laufen bekommen (dank Wago Support), dazu muss im Textelement zB 
	
	



```
%<Language>
```
 stehen und im Feld Textausgabe die ID, zB 0

in der Sprach-xml würde das dann so ausshen:

```
<text prefix="Language" id="0">
        <de> <![CDATA[Spracheinstellungen]]> </de>
        <en> <![CDATA[Language settings]]> </en>
        <ch> <![CDATA[语言设置]]> </ch>
```

naja, aber umstellen auf V3 sollte man auf jeden Fall bedenken, das Javapplet nervt


----------

